# Partner Temporary Visa (Subclass 820 Onshore) granted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## howling_placenta (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you, everyone!!!!
I got the mail from my case officer yesterday stating the grant of my Partner Temporary Visa (onshore)!!! My visa has been granted in two weeks!!!! No bond, no interview!! I didn't even get to know the name of my CO until yesterday!!! Woooohoooo!!!!!!!!!

I owe you guys big time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much for all the help!!!!! Thank you! Thank you!!!!!!!! :cheer2:


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Woo Hoo.......CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Dolly


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Congratulations :cheer2:


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

Congratulations!!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Fantastic news!!!!

:high5::high5::high5:

That is wonderful!!:tea:

Cheers,
Busyte


----------



## howling_placenta (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you, everyone! I must admit you all played a big part in it!

Cheers!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

woh.. is this the visa month or what 

congratulations..


----------



## howling_placenta (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks, Anj!


----------

